# FOTD Tutorial of my every day look!



## nattyngeorge (Jul 24, 2009)

*poof*

sorry guys, I really did not like this tutorial. I'll do a new one soon.


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Jul 24, 2009)

you are so pretty ! 
this is a perfect everyday look


----------



## Brie (Jul 24, 2009)

Gorgeous Look!!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 24, 2009)

you are such a beautiful girl. you skin looks flawless!


----------



## sandykwm (Jul 25, 2009)

This look is very pretty and can be easily glammed up for night time.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## kariii (Jul 25, 2009)

wow you are so pretty it's unfair.


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow beautifulll !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Licota (Jul 25, 2009)

If you have windows/vista you can use windows movie maker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. You find it under your start-menu. 

Great look!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 25, 2009)

that's pretty!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 25, 2009)

you look very pretty


----------



## nunu (Jul 25, 2009)

You are gorgeous!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2009)

lovin this tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love how natural and pretty the look is, and you're just gorgeous!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you licota for the tip!


----------



## versace (Jul 26, 2009)

thank you 
this is perfect look


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 26, 2009)

if u think this is horrible skin, i wanna see how it looks on a good day!! u are so pretty. great tut. thanks a lot!


----------



## tdm (Jul 26, 2009)

You are simply gorgeous!! Do you have eyeshadow in these pics. I didn't see anything mentioned, but it looks like you do. If not, kudos again for being so beautiful.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 27, 2009)

gorgeous! appreciate the tut


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 27, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_You are simply gorgeous!! Do you have eyeshadow in these pics. I didn't see anything mentioned, but it looks like you do. If not, kudos again for being so beautiful._

 
thank you!! I don't have any eye shadow on.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 31, 2009)

i love it!! you should enter your tuts into the monthly contests!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 31, 2009)

Very pretty!!!!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 31, 2009)

Pretty look! Thanks for the tut...


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (Aug 29, 2009)

omg.. you are so pretty! thank you so much! i def have to try this look!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 30, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 2, 2009)

You are gorgeous, and this is a very pretty look. I think that you look much better with your eyebrows unfilled, or at least not that much. I think it takes away from your look overall... which is VERY pretty!


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 2, 2009)

i agree, because she has such pretty eyebrows without the filling.


----------



## andreaa (Sep 13, 2009)

your pretty but your eyebrows are to big for me


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you are beautiful


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 25, 2009)

Great everyday look, and your skin looks amazing. I also really love the choice of lipcolor.


----------

